# Oil Mix 16:1, 30:1 or something else?



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

I inherited a gently used Remington Mighty Mite 500 chainsaw. I assume this is from the 70's or early 80's.

The case is labeled 16:1 oil mix.

My limited knowledge of 2 strokes is today's engine can run on 40:1 or 50:1 because the 2 stroke oil today is of better quality than the oils available when this saw was purchased.

I don't want to under lubricate the engine but I also don't want to be standing in a blue cloud. I was thinking of running 30:1.

What would you do if this were your machine?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

You could probably use the 30:1 with a synthetic 2-cycle oil.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

FWIW, the nice thing about many of today's synthetic oils, is that they can be used in darn near any 2 cycle piece of equipment when mixed according to directions.

For example, I happen to use Echo Power Blend oil. It is mixed 50:1 with PREMIUM gasoline and it can be used in any engine requiring 8:1 up through 50:1. Around my garage now, I only have one container of two cycle fuel mix and I put it in everything! Been doing so for a number of years in many items, old and new and have never had a problem.

Enjoy!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Jul 17, 2007)

My opinion is that I could probably get by with one breathe of air every 60 seconds but I really don't want to.

A motor likes its oil. It's not that expensive (in my opinion). If the label says 16:1, I would use 16:1. If it gets a little more lubrication then it needs and lasts a lot longer, just leave the chainsaw to someone in your will.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The ratios of yesteryear applied to what was the original 2-stroke oil, namely a straight weight of about 20. The JASO FD Certified oils of today far exceed the capabilities of the old oils, and can be used safely at 50:1 - - - dawpile is correct. FC is good, but mfgs like redmax require FD cert. to retain warranty coverage for lubrication related failures. The ISO standard doesn't mean crap anymore - it's like using SD/SE oil in your car.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the oil info Paul!

Just to be clear, I made the comment about synthetic oil because that is how they are being marketed. (not all, but some, Echo PB being one of them!) I didn't 'make up' the idea of using them across the board. The manufacturer is advertising them as such and has tested them as such. And since I own multiple 2 cycle machines of various nameplate mix ratios, the idea of a single 2 cycle fuel container appealed to me on a real practical level. Couple that with the fact I haven't had any problems in any of the gear in over 5 years of use, I'm a believer.

Certainly not trying to start a 'holy war' about 'mine is better than yours'. In the words of a childhood hero of mine, Joe Friday of Dragnet, "...just the facts!"

Use what works for you! Enjoy...


----------



## ray432 (May 1, 2014)

I always use Opti-2 or amsoil saber at 100:1 in my mower,string trimmer,chainsaws and all of my moped collection. Never have a problem. Just make shure that you have no air leaks. The best way to do this is get the engine running and spray carb cleaner around the intake and the engine case anywhere there could be and airleak. If an air leak exists the engine will rev or sputter depending on your jetting.


----------

